# Highly trained dog



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Don't know whether you were aware that shih tzu dogs could be trained to be retrievers.
Talks an awful lot of practice but I'm working at it. Starting with Champagne corks!
Barry


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Very cute. You need to work on retrieving the glasses next! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ana


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Then the champagne! :lol:


----------

